# manly things you would like to learn/do



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Not wanting to highjack nice777guy's thread I thought a list of *manly stuff*...Things men would want to learn or should be able to do would be interesting...It gets pretty long....(I tried to avoid anything to do with work and sex)

drive a stick shift
ride a motorcycle
ride a horse
back a trailer
operate an outboard engine
pass a firearms safety course
pick up and make safe any typical firearm
get a ccw license
qualify with a handgun
shoot a decent round of clay birds
shot a decent group with a centerfire rifle
clean a rifle, pistol, shotgun
load and fire a black powder firearm
mount and sight in a rifle scope
put a shaving edge on a knife
shave with a straight razor
reload ammunition
cast bullets
dress fish and game
use a compass
use spinning, bait casting, and fly tackle
catch a respectable trout...or bass...etc
catch a fish with bare hands
gig a bullfrog
run a trap line
tune up an automobile engine (ya even set ignition points)
change oil, etc
operate a chainsaw.
box 3 rounds
use common power tools
make a fire without matches
cook over an open fire
plant a garden
pitch a tent
teach a kid to fish
cook a really good meal
smoke a briskit

I know this just scratches the surface, I have a lot to work on with my clay bird shooting, never fly fished, and always backlash a baitcaster. And being mostly a city kid there are probably lots of outdoor things I left out......What would you add?

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Woodchuck,

Your list is very "firearms" heavy and that does worry me.

For myself Manly things I haven't done "yet" but would like to:

From your list:
Ride a horse.
Dress fish and game.

To add to the list.
Operate construction equipment (JCB / Backhoe etc).
Drive a steam train.
Pilot a full sized (non RC) plane / helicopter.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> Your list is very "firearms" heavy and that does worry me.


Ummm, why?


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Not wanting to highjack nice777guy's thread I thought a list of *manly stuff*...Things men would want to learn or should be able to do would be interesting...It gets pretty long....(I tried to avoid anything to do with work and sex)
> 
> drive a stick shift - check. Owned Triumph and Porsche for over 20 years
> ride a motorcycle - check. Owned several bikes
> ...


Geez, I'm feeling pretty damn manly right about now.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> Woodchuck,
> 
> Your list is very "firearms" heavy and that does worry me.
> 
> ...


I havn't ridden a horse in years, but did own one when I was in school, a little paint mare...Pixie

Anything having to do with me will have a firearm involved. I have been a lifelong shooter and have a fairly nice collection...

Nothing fancy, A Baretta O/U 12 bore or Ruger #1 (modern version of the Farquharson), being the nicest pieces...

I also have a Greener Martini Cadet.....A little rough, but set up as a varmint rifle in .222R...Several Marlin lever actions, a really sweet CZ in .22 hornet

At one time I shot in pistol competitions..Still have an original Colt 1911, 3 .44's along with the Ruger Mark I .22 target pistol...And recently a "James Bond" .25 auto. (A gift, I hate mouse guns). 

I cast bullets for all my CF handguns except the .25
and reload all CF rifles and 12 bore shotgun...

You have some really good additions to the MANLY STUFF list...Opertating heavy equipment would indeed be a hoot. The GOLD RUSH TV program makes it look fun...... 

I was never interested in flying, although several friends do....From my limited experience in them, choppers are NOT on my list, ....The walk away rate from accidents is just too low...I watched a chopper I had flown in a week previously being fished from a river, 2 killed....

Operating a steam train would really be lots of fun.....:rofl:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I can tie my own roe bags, cast, drift, catch beautiful steelhead.

I clean and cook my catch. 

Let me know if you need any pointers.  

Roe I cured and tied.












I want to take the Ontario turkey hunting course and go get some turkeys. Eventually get into deer hunting as well.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I can tie my own roe bags, cast, drift, catch beautiful steelhead.
> 
> I clean and cook my catch.
> 
> ...


Neat, I could use those on the Spring river here in Arkansas...I catch lots of rainbows here, a few browns....There are brookies here, and a few cuts, but rare.....Where I live there are turkeys and deer inside the city limits. Literally within a few hundred yards of the center of town...But almost no woodchucks...

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

THIS:

Height of courage - men working on a sky-high tower (1,768 feet) - YouTube

Watching it gives me chills, the thought of achieving a climb like that... with my innate fear of heights, is something I can take to my grave as something I am proud to have achieved.

If only I can muster up the courage to do it... cause seriously... HOLY ****! lol
But it's been fixated on my mind last few days

It also reminds me of my first rock climb years ago when I was a kid, a guy remarked at a woman who was reaching a top "I hope she doesn't get there, because if she does, we ALL have to do it!" lol... and yeah, she reached the top

So we men ALL had to climb on top and face our fears, inspired by a woman no less. But seriously... that alone had safety harnesses and when I reached the top I let go in joy and relief. Free-climbing a radio tower... at least give me a fking parachute on my first go! lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Not wanting to highjack nice777guy's thread I thought a list of *manly stuff*...Things men would want to learn or should be able to do would be interesting...It gets pretty long....(I tried to avoid anything to do with work and sex)
> 
> drive a stick shift-x
> ride a motorcycle-x
> ...


Some things I want to learn:

~Better communication
~Leadership skills
~Strong boundaries
~Discipline
~Letting go of dreams when appropriate and knowing the difference
~Noteworthy goals
~Steadfastness


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Not wanting to highjack nice777guy's thread I thought a list of *manly stuff*...Things men would want to learn or should be able to do would be interesting...It gets pretty long....(I tried to avoid anything to do with work and sex)
> 
> drive a stick shift since I was 15
> ride a motorcycle since I was 17
> ...


I feel really manly right now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I feel really manly right now.


Will you climb a cellphone tower?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Will you climb a cellphone tower?


I don't know  depends on the reason


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just for the sheer GLORY of it! lol

Which is why I'm looking into it myself 
Also I haven't heard of a woman who's done it hehe 
Hence it's almost like a trial of manliness!

Unless of course one was that vixen in my youth who reached the bell and forced EVERY man to climb to the top lest he loses his balls! Actually, I fell in love with her for a good week or so if I remember lol


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

If it involves danger, fear or fire... I've probably done it.

If it involves getting/preparing food in the wild... well, I'm gonna starve. lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If it involves danger, fear or fire... I've probably done it.
> 
> If it involves getting/preparing food in the wild... well, I'm gonna starve. lol


you can always eat deer poo and bunny poo


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Less about doing something manly, more about doing something to make me feel alive

Wish I were 30 years younger so I could do this again... I guess that would be asking for my youth back

http://youtu.be/WVeEmfleAtQ


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on bro I've seen folks doing that as "seniors" but they sure ain't "old", they even make us kids look pathetic!

Inspired by my customers I've also decided to change my focus of target markets into the seniors market which is pretty much NO ONE ELSE is doing. Bah! But seriously, you guys put us kids to shame!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Oh come on bro I've seen folks doing that as "seniors" but they sure ain't "old", they even make us kids look pathetic!
> 
> Inspired by my customers I've also decided to change my focus of target markets into the seniors market which is pretty much NO ONE ELSE is doing. Bah! But seriously, you guys put us kids to shame!


Not big wave surfing... my brother who is 56, surfs but not big waves any longer. Trust me it take a lot out of you. 

Used to be a big wave surfer and I can tell you it is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

What happened to this thread? I guess nothing is a "manly" activity? 
I thought this was going to be a fun thread. What a shame. I guess I should have stayed away.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I'll only understand 30 years down the track? >.<

Heck I feel like a minor!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

2ntnuf said:


> What happened to this thread? I guess nothing is a "manly" activity?
> I thought this was going to be a fun thread. What a shame. I guess I should have stayed away.


You can always still climb a radio tower, I haven't heard of anyone argue my post and say it wasn't "manly" so far


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> You can always still climb a radio tower, I haven't heard of anyone argue my post and say it wasn't "manly" so far


Sorry, RD. I wasn't talking about you. I just came back and thought it was starting to look like a competition. When I first saw the thread, I thought a bunch of guys were going to talk about what they did and would like to do.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, being manly is a bit of a competition, having that memorable moment of a woman reaching a bell inspiring every man to muster their courage was something 

Rock-climbing is a fear I've conquered, same with spiders, but radio towers, good grief... the wind, the height, the FREE-climb I watched that gave me chills, every part of my being is crying out I just HAVE TO TRY IT... with a parachute just in case though, have a daughter and responsibility!!!!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm learning how to use tools. I fixed my own bike last month. Had to get a facebook friend on video chat and showed him DH's tool bench. He told me which ones to use and how to do it. I did it!!!

Now I want to patch a hole in the drywall.

I got my boater's license last summer, need to practice more this year though. Will learn to drive a boat and operate the outboard


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, a women who knows how to utilise tools other than makeup... 
Hehe that was a joke  LOL

But I'm glad that women are becoming more capable, for some reason I'm just not seeing it in my prospects however, even the successful women I've met in recent times in wake of seperation fail to impress me as they carry arrogance admist their achievements. But that's just my experience, I think I have to change city or some **** or import women here


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'm learning how to use tools. I fixed my own bike last month. Had to get a facebook friend on video chat and showed him DH's tool bench. He told me which ones to use and how to do it. I did it!!!
> 
> Now I want to patch a hole in the drywall.
> 
> I got my boater's license last summer, need to practice more this year though. Will learn to drive a boat and operate the outboard


Punch the hole in the drywall close to the stud... you want to cut back the drywall to the stud. If the hole is large enough you may have to cut it back to expose the stud on both sides. Cut out a piece of drywall to fit into the cut out. Use drywall screws to secure in place. 

When you add drywall 'mud' apply center and move out to the periphery of the patch. You don't want to build up the edges with too much 'mud'. You will probably need to do at least 2 - 3 of these applications. Waiting for it to dry between each. And knocking down or light sanding between each. Keep a vacuum cleaner close by... a lot of dust is created. 

Once you have a uniform looking wall determine what texture the rest of you wall is "orange peel" or knockdown. Apply and paint.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

drerio said:


> Punch the hole in the drywall close to the stud... you want to cut back the drywall to the stud. If the hole is large enough you may have to cut it back to expose the stud on both sides. Cut out a piece of drywall to fit into the cut out. Use drywall screws to secure in place.
> 
> When you add drywall 'mud' apply center and move out to the periphery of the patch. You don't want to build up the edges with too much 'mud'. You will probably need to do at least 2 - 3 of these applications. Waiting for it to dry between each. And knocking down or light sanding between each. Keep a vacuum cleaner close by... a lot of dust is created.
> 
> Once you have a uniform looking wall determine what texture the rest of you wall is "orange peel" or knockdown. Apply and paint.


Don't forget the primer before painting.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

T&T said:


> Don't forget the primer before painting.


I buy texture with primer in it. Come in a can normally. But, I agree. If it does not have primer, add first before final coat. 

A lot of paint stores can match your paint. Save a piece of drywall you cut out and bring it with you to match the final paint.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We should start a thread on 'fix it'... sure there is lots of advice from others. 

I can lend advice on fixing appliances... always fix my own. Just finished fixing our front load washer last month. 

I know others have talent. 

Now that would be a manly thread


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> Punch the hole in the drywall close to the stud... you want to cut back the drywall to the stud. If the hole is large enough you may have to cut it back to expose the stud on both sides. Cut out a piece of drywall to fit into the cut out. Use drywall screws to secure in place.
> 
> When you add drywall 'mud' apply center and move out to the periphery of the patch. You don't want to build up the edges with too much 'mud'. You will probably need to do at least 2 - 3 of these applications. Waiting for it to dry between each. And knocking down or light sanding between each. Keep a vacuum cleaner close by... a lot of dust is created.
> 
> Once you have a uniform looking wall determine what texture the rest of you wall is "orange peel" or knockdown. Apply and paint.



I bought a patch kit...it's like a piece of wire screen to go over the hole....and then you plaster over it or something?


The hole was caused by the door handled from the front door going through the drywall behind the door. The little springy thingy that is supposed to stop the door somehow fell off or got taken off by one of the kids or cats. So the hole is the diameter of a door knob....do I really need to make it bigger to find studs?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I bought a patch kit...it's like a piece of wire screen to go over the hole....and then you plaster over it or something?
> 
> 
> The hole was caused by the door handled from the front door going through the drywall behind the door. The little springy thingy that is supposed to stop the door somehow fell off or got taken off by one of the kids or cats. So the hole is the diameter of a door knob....do I really need to make it bigger to find studs?


Not to be too critical, but I found those patch kits to be pretty useless. Main thing though don't overdo the plaster.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> Not to be too critical, but I found those patch kits to be pretty useless. Main thing though don't overdo the plaster.


Well, I thought the mesh would leave a permanent weak spot, vulnerable to breaking again. I thought it was a stupid idea but bought it anyway, thinking if it was an easy fix, hubs would do it. That was 6 months ago. Hole is still there.

I'm going to have to Youtube how to do it and then hit up the hardware store.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> We should start a thread on 'fix it'... sure there is lots of advice from others.
> 
> I can lend advice on fixing appliances... always fix my own. Just finished fixing our front load washer last month.


My vacuum is broken. Wanna fix it? I tried, no good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's $100 go get a new one, and I want to see a receipt 

lol


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> you can always eat deer poo and bunny poo


Well, at least you didn't tell me to go eat sh*t AND die. lol


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> My vacuum is broken. Wanna fix it? I tried, no good.


Brand and give me the symptoms?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Wrestle
Cage Fight
Hand to Hand Combat
Shoot with a crossbow


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> Brand and give me the symptoms?


Hoover Elite upright. About 5 yrs old. 











I thought it had a clog in the hose. Instead of the hose stretching like normal when it is turned on, it seems as if all the suction goes into the hose and it shrinks up. It is hard to pull the hose out to use attatchments and there is almost no suction. It won't even suck up bread crumbs. When I insert the hose nozzle into the base of the unit, to use the power head on the floor, I get more suction but it is spitting a lot of dirt back out. The dirt is supposed to spin inside the canister and it's not. Something wrong with the suction, somewhere. But I think it is somewhere that is inaccessible to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> Wrestle
> Cage Fight
> Hand to Hand Combat


:smthumbup:

Still remember in my youth sending my mates and myself to hospital so we could ENJOY THE JOYS OF MORPHINE from fights we had during our crew gatherings back in the day. 

Then correcting each other in technique once we healed, only to end up in hospital again :rofl: Nothing beats it, I've always wanted to be a gladiator, though my experience was short-lived from 16-18 when I went bonkers and had possibly the most fun in combat I've ever had in my life.



> Shoot with a crossbow


=/

Seriously, I don't know about you Americans, but MELEE COMBAT IS THE PURE FORM OF BATTLE! Fk Guns/xbows (prolly cause us Aussies have strict gun laws here lol)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Hoover Elite upright. About 5 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So these vacuum cleaners normally have up to five filters. The most common problem would be one of the filter(s) is/are jammed with 'crap'. Start there. Look over you device and you will find a filter right below the bagless canister. You may even find several filters on the side. Look for obvious pull outs and latches, key to where filters locations. Clean and or replace. If this does not fix it, you have a blockage beyond the hose. You can take this apart. I will try to see what archived exploded views I have to help you figure out how to take it apart and look for the block.

Try the filters first.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'm learning how to use tools. I fixed my own bike last month. Had to get a facebook friend on video chat and showed him DH's tool bench. He told me which ones to use and how to do it. I did it!!!
> 
> Now I want to patch a hole in the drywall.
> 
> I got my boater's license last summer, need to practice more this year though. Will learn to drive a boat and operate the outboard


My wife flatly refused to run my boat up on the trailer even with just the trolling motor...I said well then back the trailer down the ramp, and I'll run the boat....Without even blinking, she jumped in the car, and backed the trailer straight down the ramp, and drove back up with me in the boat.......:smthumbup:

I had been joking....I think every jaw at that boat ramp dropped when she did it, including mine...One guy walked over, tapped on her window and asked "How many times have you done that"...It was her first ever attempt.....:smthumbup:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> Try the filters first.


Did that yesterday


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Still remember in my youth sending my mates and myself to hospital so we could ENJOY THE JOYS OF MORPHINE from fights we had during our crew gatherings back in the day.
> 
> ...


I boxed in the boy scouts, really liked it...Three draws with the same guy, no defeats...Also worked out on the mat with the school wrestling team.....

My a$$hole brother brought some guy over to the house when we were about 16, said he wanted to box me. He was a lot taller, but didn't look all that tough...I said we didn't have gloves, the kid said "NO PROBLEM"....

Turns out he was a pretty good Golden Gloves prospect...He wanted to dance and move and jab me in the face, I didn't find it amusing... after a bit I walked in on him, shoved my head under his chin and gave him about 6 good hooks to the liver...Game over...They stopped the subsequent dustup with my brother on cuts......


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was going to recommend Kirbys as I used to sell for them years ago but... now I feel ashamed =/
650 Complaints and Reviews about Kirby Vacuum Cleaners

Reminds me why I left the sales industry in the first place, bah, no pride in ripping off people. Oh well, at least now I run an honest and customer-centric business, which has proven to be more successful. Still, I am disgusted by unethical conduct by larger corporations making way more money than me and GET AWAY with it... yet it's something of a hobby of mine to want to examine for some reason...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Did that yesterday


So most vacuum cleaners use torx screws. You want to get a screwdrivers of various torx sizes. When you take it apart start with floor head and move your way up the body. 

For your situation, follow the flow of air and take it apart based on that scenario. There are some youtube videos that show how to take a vacuum cleaner apart. Maybe not your particular model, however they are not that different.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake

You really can do this... it will empower you. I don't know about how 'manly' it will make you, but it will definitely boost your confidence.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

drerio said:


> LadyOfTheLake
> 
> You really can do this... it will empower you. I don't know about how 'manly' it will make you, but it will definitely boost your confidence.


Or, I could just give it some "percussive maintenance". Hit it till it works or dies. That's what a man would do, right?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

WadeWilson said:


> Wrestle
> Cage Fight
> Hand to Hand Combat
> Shoot with a crossbow


I wrestled a little and boxed, MMA stuff, you got to start when you are a kid way past that...

Crossbow, ya, plan to get one soon. Deer season in my part of the state is 2 days with a firearm 6 months with archery...The stick and string guys have way too much political clout in this state. I shot a recurve as a kid, arthritis in the hands makes it too tough now....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> I boxed in the boy scouts, really liked it...Three draws with the same guy, no defeats...Also worked out on the mat with the school wrestling team.....
> 
> My a$$hole brother brought some guy over to the house when we were about 16, said he wanted to box me. He was a lot taller, but didn't look all that tough...I said we didn't have gloves, the kid said "NO PROBLEM"....
> 
> Turns out he was a pretty good Golden Gloves prospect...He wanted to dance and move and jab me in the face, I didn't find it amusing... after a bit I walked in on him, shoved my head under his chin and gave him about 6 good hooks to the liver...Game over...They stopped the subsequent dustup with my brother on cuts......


Haha you bring back memories mate, though I wasn't in boy scouts, any official boxing was in Army Cadets where they woke us all up once to have boxing matches. I loved it though even though I was a zombie! In my youth I still remember my struggles, I was so hesitant, didn't want to hurt my own mates and ****. As I grew up on the streets it changed, perhaps the only good thing to come up from all of it

Those were the days, you beat up someone and buy them a beer later and talk about how to be a better fighter. Nowadays people take it so personally, or maybe because I grew up in a country town and now I'm in the big city where gangs and sh-t dont really care about the glory of fights

I've had many losses just as I had wins, still remember at Naadam one of my people's traditional celebrations I got my ass whooped by a dwarf of a man, who had an iron grip and inspired me to focus on grappling techniques rather than boxing techniques (aside from court charges of assault which also inspired me to control the situation rather than cause damages)

The solar plex is the center of energy though, the jabs to the gut would have easily put anyone down for good but that is the glory of it! Do what it takes to win, which I learnt from my own mates who have hospitalised and I've hospitalised in the past in the days of our amateur "fight club". 

My current stance is southpaw which is unorthodox as I am right handed but it suits my grappling techniques very well as I can counter much easier, I have my guard with right hand low and left hand high, which allows for easier grapples. I've learnt so much in my youth, lessons that I will never forget, why to keep your fking jaw closed, why to protect your gut as much as your groin and the necessity of training your grip.

My Mongol brother taught me that during Naadam, I was much taller and stronger by comparison and we dont traditionally have weight classes, people are expected to fight and win regardless of their physical shape. Once he got a grip he ruled the competition and had me on the ground, if it was a street fight I would have been hospitalised as I was literally at his mercy.

Haha good times bro, unarmed combat is just the way to go! FK all these guns and sh-t (half speaking from pride as an unarmed fighter and jealousy at those with guns!). But this is a challenge I've already conquered, radio towers is another thing, I'm still looking at youtube videos to inspire me cause that's seriously much scarier sh-t at least for me lol


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Or, I could just give it some "percussive maintenance". Hit it till it works or dies. That's what a man would do, right?


Well, close. A real man would take it apart with parts strewn across the floor. Attempt to fix the issue. Start putting it back together, cursing and busting his knuckles. Finally when he thinks it is all together looks down and notices either two screws or two parts set apart from the "compete" vacuum cleaner. 

Tells his wife, those are just extra pieces that the manufacturer put in and are not necessary. "Here you do dear, good as new".


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> My vacuum is broken. Wanna fix it? I tried, no good.


Just like a woman, let the guys start talking about fun stuff and they bring out the honeydo list....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Any drag racers in the crowd?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Just like a woman, let the guys start talking about fun stuff and they bring out the honeydo list....


Well, not really... not all guys like getting their face beat in or shooting a gun.

I shot a gun twice in my life and never got a thrill out of it. 

I only got into fights as a kid that I needed to. Had enough of getting my a$$ beat from the 'old man'.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I only got into fights as a kid that I needed to. Had enough of getting my a$$ beat from the 'old man'.


I believe unarmed combat should be a tradition amongst men but meh, I'm born and raised in Australia... and everyone is so "civilised"

But whatever, cultural relativism and all that, besides I'm not Anglo-Saxon by race hence I have no right to dictate upon their culture here in Australia. Still, there have been similarities in my youth, mates fought and bought each other drinks, we didn't care if we ended up in hospital, this sh-t made us mates. WTF happened to that in Sydney? Fk I swear I hate this city like the plague


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

drerio said:


> Well, not really... not all guys like getting their face beat in or shooting a gun.
> 
> I shot a gun twice in my life and never got a thrill out of it.
> 
> I only got into fights as a kid that I needed to. Had enough of getting my a$$ beat from the 'old man'.


I just found boxing to be totally liberating. It wasn't like baseball where striking out made you the a$$hole...You made a mistake, you paid for it, and moved on. Also, it got rid of lots of agression....And it was an endeavor where conditioning and skill counted for as much or more than raw power...There really is an art to it, and the whole point is to NOT get punched in the face.....

Think about shooting a gun like a Zen experience...Concentration, relaxation muscle control, breath control...

Learning to shoot a handgun well takes a great deal of self discipline. I have taught many people to shoot, and it is a mental exercise above all...There is no partcular thrill to hearing a bang, and feeling recoil...The thrill is mastering yourself to the point that you can shoot ever decreasing groups...Just like golf, the game is against yourself.

That, and the elegence of design, and craftsmanship in a well made firearm...Anyone can appreciate true craftsmanship...:smthumbup:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> I just found boxing to be totally liberating. It wasn't like baseball where striking out made you the a$$hole...You made a mistake, you paid for it, and moved on. Also, it got rid of lots of agression....And it was an endeavor where conditioning and skill counted for as much or more than raw power...There really is an art to it, and the whole point is to NOT get punched in the face.....
> 
> Think about shooting a gun like a Zen experience...Concentration, relaxation muscle control, breath control...
> 
> ...


I am sure that shooting a gun is a matter of appreciation of being able to do it well. 

I guess it is just not my thing. They have a lot of indoor shooting ranges here. And, plenty of hunters (my nephew included) just never really interested me. But, each to his own when it come to things that 'breath new life into you'... for me nowadays it is open ocean swimming. And, yes I love tinkering with things and repairing them (especially appliances).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Point still stands -> WHO THE FK DARES TO CLIMB A RADIO TOWER?

And please dont post some vid of a WOMAN doing it cause then I'll HAVE to do it :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Point still stands -> WHO THE FK DARES TO CLIMB A RADIO TOWER?
> 
> And please dont post some vid of a WOMAN doing it cause then I'll HAVE to do it :rofl:


Close enough

19 Year Old Becomes World's Best Female Free Climber - YouTube

http://youtu.be/76yyNVmXpA4

Now you have to do it and take video


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I think I want to shoot stuff.

Not living stuff, y'know like targets and stuff.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's rockclimbing NOT radio tower climbing 

I'm talking a 1000 feet+ VERTICAL climb lol
Besides I've already had a woman who made me climb a freaking wall, and rockclimbing is easy in terms of fear management (since her  ), direct vertical climbs is still alien to me and gives me chills however haha


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Still remember in my youth sending my mates and myself to hospital so we could ENJOY THE JOYS OF MORPHINE from fights we had during our crew gatherings back in the day.
> 
> ...


I got dragged out of my car on a bar parking lot one night by a group of young gentlemen who wanted my car, my paycheck, and my wife, in no particular order...

I was just sliding in the door when one chap grabbed my arm and said "Come outa there, we're going to kick your a$$"....As he pulled me out of the car, I pulled a long barreled revolver out of my waistband... As I turned to face him, I stuck the hogleg into his midsection, and thumbed back the hammer....

It is at moments like this that you have total clarity of purpose....My wife heard the hammer come back and screamed "Oh please don't kill him"....It was just perfect

It is odd how quickly agression can turn to shear terror....The group that had wanted to invite me out to play suddenly remembered they had appointments elsewhere.....

The guy about to grow a second navel politely informed me that if the gun should go off I might be criminally liabel....Todays youth does not have such concern for it's elders....

I told him that my worries for the evening were pretty much over but his might just be beginning...

It was at this point that the bar owner arrived with a pump shotgun, and asked if I would be OK with me if we just let him handle security...I agreed, and left, my wife, car, and wallet intact......

To quote William Shatner "Guns, ya gotta lovem"..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, us Aussies don't have that luxury I'm afraid lol

I found other weapons that matched the intimidating factor on the streets, as simple as it was...

http://www.pubshop.co.uk/catalog/images/J731.jpg

Saved me alot of trouble going through the dirty work during my days of debt collection when I was 16, I've rarely used it really, it just managed to scare the sh-t outta people lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I really enjoyed putting holes in paper targets with lead fired at high velocity from a cold piece of steel. Something seemed gentile in placing a round, shot from a high powered rifle, within 1.25 inches of another at 100 yards. 

If you are reloading, you can adjust the amount and type of powder used to increase accuracy and usually decrease felt recoil. I found reloading to be along the same lines as a chemist or lab technicians work. Targets are marked and kept. Notes on yardage, wind speed and direction are cataloged. Type and weight of projectile are noted along with the firearm make and model, the rate of twist and depth of the rifling in the barrel. 

The overall length of the cartridge can be adjusted as well as the crimp or lack of crimp on the case. It can encompass many things which were not even attempted to be discussed here.

Many of the same things can be said for trap or skeet shooting. No animals are harmed and the targets are made from dirt. Size, weight and amount of shot can be adjusted to increase or decrease the "spread" or pattern of the shot when fired. The powder can be replaced with one type or anther and it's amount adjusted. 

There are many things which go into this sport which can be done and enjoyed by either sex. It is not necessarily for "men". If you read a little about it you will find out why some folks enjoy it as a hobby. 



d, you are my friend. I do not know anyone who likes getting their face beaten in. One of the main reasons I did not go after the AP. 

Like you, I have learned to avoid fighting over the past thirty years. I see it only as a last resort. I can put up with more abuse than most to avoid it, just don't lay a hand on me. If I'm pissed, it's difficult to stop me once I get started. Probably like most men.

I didn't see where this was even brought up in this thread. I'm bewildered. 

Edit: I see it now. LOL I just didn't see it when I started this post. 

I am not bragging and don't think that absorbing abuse or fighting is a manly thing to do. I am just stating it is more desirable to avoid fighting than taking a chance of escalation. Even if I was a clear victor, I found many times, it was just the beginning. Either I immediately had to fight the guy's friend who thought I did wrong or there was a period of time which passed and someone would challenge me later. This can sometimes go on for years until someone believes they have evened the score. 

What a shame. There are more important things to do in life. 

RD, I don't mind the competition. I don't have to participate in it. There is some competition in everything. It's a fact of life. I don't always have to be the winner. Sometimes, I just like to be in the game. Sometimes, I see it's just not worth the effort. 

I can only change myself.

Woodchuck, thanks for starting an interesting thread. It's a shame we are so closed-minded with each other. We are so suspicious about the ulterior motives of everyone, we can't enjoy anything that is not "approved" by the majority. What this thread did for me was open my eyes more. Thank you.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

2n, I just like battling the elements. I guess that is what makes me feel 'manly' if that is what you want to call it. I just call it making me feel alive.

Open Water Swimming Tips and Techniques: Stroke Mechanics for rough water swimming - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was a hunter back in my youth, as I grew up a country boy I loved nature despite the fact that I ironically killed many animals both for sport and food. So I'm not unfamiliar with firearms, but outside of the free ranges of the countryside the laws restricted me to melee arms. Despite it all though, as a fond lover of nature I never prolong my kills, I focus on markmanship to minimise the suffering of animals both pests and food (kangaroos and rabbits are a pest, hunters have to limit their numbers and that actually contributes to our sustainable environment - which naive hippies claim otherwise) which ironically also led me to being recommended by the recruiting offices for officer or 4RAR commando training as recon/sniper. Both of which I rejected which led me to be on the waiting list for general entry until the Iraq War in which I canceled my application for recruitment.



> I am just stating it is more desirable to avoid fighting than taking a chance of escalation. Even if I was a clear victor, I found many times, it was just the beginning. Either I immediately had to fight the guy's friend who thought I did wrong or there was a period of time which passed and someone would challenge me later. This can sometimes go on for years until someone believes they have evened the score.
> 
> What a shame. There are more important things to do in life.


But... for me, at least in my culture, unarmed combat is not only bonding amongst mates but a true sport where men can compete and I find that personally very manly in support of my own cultural heritage where not only horsemanship and marksmanship is heritage manly sports but unarmed combat in wrestling.

Some people take it too personally yes, which I find a shame, hence I've restricted my techniques to controlling situations rather than outright bashing their face into walls and tables like I did when I went on a rampage years ago when folks spoke ill of my child merely out of racial spite as my wife was blonde and I'm fking Asian of all things. Where's the maths and geekiness oh wait a fking second we conquered most of the fking known world in our golden years and no we ARENT "Eurasian" We're fking Asian FFS, can't you tell by our small eyes? Bah!

But our reputation as nutcases carried on with me despite our intentions to prove ourselves "civilised" in the modern age, but my antics are more due to my upbringing on the streets then any heritage. Being "Mongol" (even if my people aren't exactly Mongol - we were "rebels") just added to the stereotype which I ended up forfilling which is in no fault of my people at large but on an individual basis thanks to upbringing.



> RD, I don't mind the competition. I don't have to participate in it. There is some competition in everything. It's a fact of life. I don't always have to be the winner. Sometimes, I just like to be in the game. Sometimes, I see it's just not worth the effort.
> 
> I can only change myself.


Well, for me, win or loss, good game. Guess this is one aspect that my culture "assimilated" very naturally with the Aussie culture compared to other Asians. I wouldn't be the man I am today if not for my losses and I wouldn't have been able to defend my daughter's honor if not for the lessons learnt from losses both from Vietnamese (who in history even kicked our butts), and my own people who kicked my butt during our traditional Naadam festivals.

But maybe this is just a case of cultural differences


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> I really enjoyed putting holes in paper targets with lead fired at high velocity from a cold piece of steel. Something seemed gentile in placing a round, shot from a high powered rifle, within 1.25 inches of another at 100 yards.
> 
> If you are reloading, you can adjust the amount and type of powder used to increase accuracy and usually decrease felt recoil. I found reloading to be along the same lines as a chemist or lab technicians work. Targets are marked and kept. Notes on yardage, wind speed and direction are cataloged. Type and weight of projectile are noted along with the firearm make and model, the rate of twist and depth of the rifling in the barrel.
> 
> ...


You are spot on in your take on shooting. I have compared it to ZEN in the relaxation, concentration, breath and muscle control...And yes, working up loads is very scientific...precision scales, micrometers, chronographs...All necessary to create good loads. Also working with a rifle to see what it needs to shoot well...barrel bedding, tightness of reciever screws, etc....

I have a CZ 527 in 22 hornet that will shoot 3 shot groups in the .3" range at 100 yards.

It is the least powerful of the centerfires, but is accurate enough to take crows out to 350 yards.......

The thing I like best is the competition is within ones self....I can shoot thousands of rounds in a year and learn something every time I go out....

Good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I still can never forget that one fluke shot from the back of a ute with a .22 rifle while we were chasing this one goat... A clean kill (after my mate popped 9 bullets up its ass, seriously!)

My mates always considered me a holy man for animals lol, but I did what I had to do. Also reminds me of another fluke shot with a monkey threatening to steal all our **** when I was vacationing in South East Asia. I still lick my fingers to feel the wind and rely on instinct behind every trigger pull but those shots... I'll never forget, but never had I found a war worth fighting for so when they called me up I told them NO THANKS

I'm Australian for one, and fighting America's wars... it's just not something I wanted to do.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I shoot a lot, and have been wanting to get into two gun competitions. 
I can pretty much assemble/disassemble any personal weapon i have ever come into contact with. Never tried crew served or heavy guns. 
I hunt pretty much every year, to some extent so i can dress game. 
Fish a lot. From a boat. On a trailer. With an outboard. Lol. 
I ride a horse on a semi daily basis. 
Dont do any fightin these days but ive done enough of it in my younger days to know i cant whoop everyone's ass and i dont like havin mine whooped. 
I would like to do an iron man triathlon, but i dont know if i can swim that far. And id hate to be "that guy" who drowned at the triathlon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> i cant whoop everyone's ass and i dont like havin mine whooped.


Heh, mate, if only you said to my face I would start shoving to incite a fight for a friendly brawl to test your ability, a few times I actually ended up getting my ass kicked due to it which I admit lol but it served to train me in the past

I guess that's the problem with fighters like me, I'm almost 30 yet I have my fighter's instinct and behavioural mechanisms from when I was a youth. But its the internet, I'm restricted to wrestling my current mates, who are currently complaining I'm spending my time ignoring them since my wife and I decided to quit it all, but thats another story.



> I would like to do an iron man triathlon, but i dont know if i can swim that far.


I can't swim for sh-t, when I read up on SAS training and how one has to swim 1 mile upstream butterfly I said "fk it, never going to do it"



> I ride a horse on a semi daily basis.


I actually find this curious, in my culture its very manly to ride a horse but I never expected this in Western cultures, how is this so? Is it the cowboy thing or something? =/


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha yeah you totally live in a different culture for sure. 
I would only fight my friends if they really were drunk and really asking for it. I havent ever been in a "friendly brawl" because i was taught by the males in my life that when sh!t goes down there aint no fair fight there isnt any half ass go in to win and do what you gotta do, because "you dont know what could happen if you lose". The younger guys today do a lot of mma training, and i could see them being that way with friends. Thats more of a fighter culture and clique that i really never was a part of or had interest in (no offense). 
As far as what you say about the SAS training thats funny and i totally understand, because what kept me out of the military was the fact that i knew i would have to throw myself from a plane to be the best an i just cant do that. 
Yeah, the horse riding is a product of my raising, its just something i grew up doing. Workin cows on horseback. Its just part of me now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh our friendly brawls ended up in hospitalisation as we didn't really believe in "fighting fair" as we were all street fighters at that time lol, but it was during those ages (16-18) that I learn the majority of my fighting techniques. Understandably it's not something that people like to do, even amongst my culture we have rules in our wrestling tournaments - I'm just a guy who had a bit of a nutcase upbringing lol, regardless of culture haha 

Yeah military training can be brutal, though thankfully they didn't demand much from me when I did basic, it was that SAS training which made me believe everything else was easy which ironically pushed me to succeed when I was 17 hahaha xD Swimming and water has always been my weakness - ironically - ALSO MY ANCESTORS WTF lol

As for horse riding have you tried this? This is something of a hobby of mine and I'm still learning it myself when I find the time to RUN AWAY FROM CIVILISATION lol: Kassai horseback-archery competition - YouTube

Its great fun, if you follow Kassai's lessons though he apparently gets you up to speed very quickly - he demands that you practice bare-back riding first, as it teaches you how to feel the horse's movements. You see, the most accurate shot is when ALL hooves are off the ground  It's a great challenge and I'm actually glad my horse (my mate's horse actually) is not spooked with me carrying a bow and firing it 

Good fun though!


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Horseback archery yes i would like to do that. 
Yeah man i can shoot a firearm mounted, but neither me or my horse are experienced enough to be shootin bows lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Try it out, first you'll have to get your horse used it though, may take a while, for me I kinda erm "snuck it" lol then eventually my horse got used to it - horseback archery is a grand sport and relies so much on your instinct to gauge the perfect time to release for the perfect shot in motion

Ironically, right now if I shot a firearm from horseback my horse would probably throw me off lol but not for a bow! If you can fire a firearm from horseback accurately you might be a natural at it!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Manly stuff (of course I can't do it)

Samurai Archery - Yabusame in Nikko (Japanese Horseback Archery) - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come now my people INVENTED horse archery (and conquered half the world with it, few times over in fact)  lol

Ironically I wonder why we dont do it now not even as sports, the Japanese and Hungarians seem to be reviving it but not us... bah!


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 2, 2013)

Manly things I want to do/learn:
1 Car body work and painting.
2 I would like to run at least a half maraton someday.
3 Mountain climbing looks fun.
4 I want a Street bike.
5 I would like to build a CJ7 to go mudding in.
6 I would like to do some shooting competitions.
7 hunting with a bow
8 hunting with a Crossbow


Manly things I do, that I truly love:
1 Work on Aircraft guns for a living.
2 I build firearms as a side business.
3 I go shooting and hunting often. Love killing Paper, pigs and dove.
4 I have a concealed carry lisence to protect my family.
5 I race ATVs/dirt bikes. (Yamaha YFZ450 480 big bore kit)
6 I have a fire pit out back and I burn wood, and drink beer.
7 Crossfit
8 Weight lifting
9 Cleaning my Truck and wives car.
10 Im always fixing things in the garage. 
11 I love to restore old guns, any thing really.
12 Ive been to combat zones 13 times in 20 year in the service.
13 I train with the county SWAT team as their BG.
14 I collect weapons, guns, knives, tamahawks ect.
15 Working on the cars or lawn tracter.
16 Working on the house
17 Provideing a safe nice home for my family.
18Teaching my son to do manly things.
19 I teach Enlisted Force Structure class to subordantes.(Nothing feels more manly than teaching/mentering a group of folks whom look to you for knowleadge and guidence.) I love it.
20 Grilling for lunch or dinner. Men love burning meat


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> 3 Mountain climbing looks fun.


It's something I'm definitely looking at, aside from radio towers, the sense of accomplishment that can only be felt when reaching the top is beckoning me to try!



> 7 hunting with a bow


Dare you to try that VS a boar! I recommend a ute for escape in case you miss however lol


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

01coltcolt said:


> Manly things I want to do/learn:
> 1 Car body work and painting.
> 2 I would like to run at least a half maraton someday.
> 3 Mountain climbing looks fun.
> ...


Back in the day, and I mean way back I worked at McDonnell Douglas in St Louis...One of my projects was building the basic weldment for the bore sight on the Phantom F4 E+...20mm nose mounted gatling gun..Looked like a rack of moose antlers...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm reminds me of my mate who used to be in the Air Force... as an army bloke I would have thought "ah you p----" but he wasn't a pilot, he was in ordinance and lifted missiles/bombs onto planes and was BUILT LIKE A FKING TANK lol


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> It's something I'm definitely looking at, aside from radio towers, the sense of accomplishment that can only be felt when reaching the top is beckoning me to try!
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to try that VS a boar! I recommend a ute for escape in case you miss however lol


 I hunt wild boar, ferral hogs regularly. I use a FAL 30 rounds of .308. (You Assuies carry FAL as battle rifles on some of my deployments in Afganistan) Yet very aware of these crazy animals aggression. I always carry a .44 mag when in the woods, for back up.


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 2, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Back in the day, and I mean way back I worked at McDonnell Douglas in St Louis...One of my projects was building the basic weldment for the bore sight on the Phantom F4 E+...20mm nose mounted gatling gun..Looked like a rack of moose antlers...


Ive used something like that on F-16, A-10 and F-15s. Did much work on the GE M61A1 that was in the F4s. We would afix to the side, and fireing position barrel and set up a board in front and adjust the fireing position in the Heads Up Display.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

when i was a teenager, it was my dream to fly A-10s. blow. sh!t. up.
should have followed that dream.
thats one thing i will drill relentlessly into my children.
dont let anything or anyone stop you from achieving your goals and dreams.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, you still can, when I was in cadets one of my mates who was a flight officer actually gave me the opportunity to be on the co-pilot seat in a training jet. It wasn't really fun though, I wanted to hurl =/ 

I didn't expect the Gs to make me so dizzy, and I wanted to land as soon as my mate decided to be ass and did barrel rolls haha, but it was fun I guess - like a freaking roller coaster ride actually


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

haha...yeah i have a family friend that flies F-15s.
i have begged for a ride for years lol...he says that pretty much the only way i will make that happen is to get elected to the congress.
HAHAHA


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL fighter jets is whole different story mate, even pilots themselves progress from propeller craft slowly to jet aircraft before even touching a F-15 or in our case a F/A-18

It helps if you're not a civilian though if you really want a ride, though they are very protective of their jets - they cost a ton lol


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen a lot of the A-10 jocks on their runs to the Blair Lakes range up here. They fly slow enough to wave to them in the ****pit. I see the F-whatever-they-are over at Stuart Creek. Those are incredibly fast and have flown right underneath me hugging the ground. I don't think they're supposed to do that, but I would be too. 

I don't think "manly" in the eyes of women has so much to do with your work and hobbies as it does with how you conduct yourself. My pipsqueak wife has a .44 magnum strapped to her for bear protection when she is spearing whitefish or netting salmon, and she drives all of the heavy equipment around here up to the D-6 dozers. The only thing she is not checked out on is the 13 speed dump truck because she can't reach the pedals and see over the dash well enough at the same time. 

You can be a man felling a 150 ft spruce or a man playing piano and singing. A person can shoot all the guns he wants, but if he lets a woman walk all over him then he's still not a man in her eyes.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Camarillo Brillo said:


> Geez, I'm feeling pretty damn manly right about now.


Me too. I've got most of the list down.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I actually find the gun thing rather interesting in American culture, here in Australia as we have tons of gun laws, we don't have that luxury. Like hey, back in W.A. I was a hunter, when I moved interstate to N.S.W., they require you to have a license or you can't even SHOOT A GUN at a fking club. I couldn't get a license with my crim record unfortunately, I resorted to archery.

Also, if you tend to be too manly in the sense of drinking beer/watching sports you run the risk of being called "Bogan" which is considered rather undesirable, even if your mates are cool with it.
Chris Franklin "Bloke" Official Video - YouTube
^ Bogan
Lol, still it's funny


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys have a look at this, not bad value, $895, a 2 day course, though I think I would have to take a short trip to Brisbane cause by May I may forget about it... I'm feeling the hype now!

Earliest I can try it is next Wednesday, should I book you reckon? Hell what if I chicken out lol - this is going to be different to rockclimbing

Tower Rescue Training - RIIOHS204A, PUASAR001B, PUAEME001B, PUAFIR201B

VERTICAL CLIMB BABY! The way to go! I'll never need the certificate but it looks pretty sweet!
Hell I want to know the height, don't want to climb 100 ft only, then again they said 8 hour days, looks like I'll have to call them =/


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

01coltcolt said:


> Ive used something like that on F-16, A-10 and F-15s. Did much work on the GE M61A1 that was in the F4s. We would afix to the side, and fireing position barrel and set up a board in front and adjust the fireing position in the Heads Up Display.


Yup, pretty much the same thing...Have you done anything on the F 22? My nephew David Cooley was killed testing them a few years ago......


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> I've seen a lot of the A-10 jocks on their runs to the Blair Lakes range up here. They fly slow enough to wave to them in the ****pit. I see the F-whatever-they-are over at Stuart Creek. Those are incredibly fast and have flown right underneath me hugging the ground. I don't think they're supposed to do that, but I would be too.
> 
> I don't think "manly" in the eyes of women has so much to do with your work and hobbies as it does with how you conduct yourself. My pipsqueak wife has a .44 magnum strapped to her for bear protection when she is spearing whitefish or netting salmon, and she drives all of the heavy equipment around here up to the D-6 dozers. The only thing she is not checked out on is the 13 speed dump truck because she can't reach the pedals and see over the dash well enough at the same time.
> 
> You can be a man felling a 150 ft spruce or a man playing piano and singing. A person can shoot all the guns he wants, but if he lets a woman walk all over him then he's still not a man in her eyes.


.I have pumped a lot of rounds through a .44 Mag...Not the most powerful thing out there, but very adequate...

Some friends and I worked up a bear load for it...A hard cast 310 grain gascheck bullet with a huge meplat, and enough H110 powder to hit 1300 fps. In a ported gun with soft grips, it is very shootable.....

My primary shooter is a new .44 special flat top Blackhawk...The one on the small vaquero type frame, It is freekishly accurate with a 240 grain SWC, like 1 hole groups off bags at 15 yards....It is actually more accurate than the Colt Gold Cup I shot...It can handle 1100 fps loads and with thr 4 5/8 ' barrell is just very easy to carry. I made a set of American Holly grips for it, looks like ivory....A nice little package.. 

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> It's something I'm definitely looking at, aside from radio towers, the sense of accomplishment that can only be felt when reaching the top is beckoning me to try!
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to try that VS a boar! I recommend a ute for escape in case you miss however lol


Well you have to hit a pig right with anything. They are really tough. I saw some video of a woman shooting them in Australia with a cross bow, and she was knocking them down in their tracks. I was impressed. We have deer almost in the yard here, and I plan to get a cross bow to take advantage of the 6 month open season.

the woodchuck


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Not wanting to highjack nice777guy's thread I thought a list of *manly stuff*...Things men would want to learn or should be able to do would be interesting...It gets pretty long....(I tried to avoid anything to do with work and sex)
> 
> drive a stick shift
> ride a motorcycle
> ...


Come to Texas I do most of these things every day.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I kinda want to take up boxing, but I'm 51.


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 2, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> .I have pumped a lot of rounds through a .44 Mag...Not the most powerful thing out there, but very adequate...
> 
> Some friends and I worked up a bear load for it...A hard cast 310 grain gascheck bullet with a huge meplat, and enough H110 powder to hit 1300 fps. In a ported gun with soft grips, it is very shootable.....
> 
> ...


Nice, I have a Vaquero in SS, its a .45 LC. My .44 mag is also a Black hawk. I love a good wheel gun.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thound said:


> I kinda want to take up boxing, but I'm 51.


48-year-old boxer Bernard Hopkins is IBF world champion | The Courier-Mail

 I'm sure you can do it!



Woodchuck said:


> Well you have to hit a pig right with anything. They are really tough. I saw some video of a woman shooting them in Australia with a cross bow, and she was knocking them down in their tracks. I was impressed. We have deer almost in the yard here, and I plan to get a cross bow to take advantage of the 6 month open season.
> 
> the woodchuck


Oh yeah, worse thing one can do is go up against a boar with a .22 :rofl: I wouldn't go up against one without a hornet at the very LEAST but .308 works fine. Hunting a boar with a bow though... nah, not unless I'm on horseback or have my ute ready. I'm still not proficient enough to hunt on horseback however, but would be pretty sweet if I master it one day.

Like hell if I can do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InWW_uhX_Ts

No pig stands a chance! Let alone anything really either than a gun.


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

Thound said:


> I kinda want to take up boxing, but I'm 51.


Do it, man! You're not getting any younger. I am 54.5 years old and I just walked in the house after my jui jitsu class. I had to grapple with kids almost 40 years younger than me. And I kicked some major ass. It's an absolute blast. Just jump in and see how you do.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's always a dilemma when I challenge older men, cause if I win, it's shameful for me, but when I lose, it's even more shameful for me! Bah! It's not fair lol


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> 48-year-old boxer Bernard Hopkins is IBF world champion | The Courier-Mail
> 
> I'm sure you can do it!
> 
> ...


I have killed many pigs with my bow. If you use good sharp broadheads and hit them in the lung or heart they will be down in less than 15 seconds usally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I believe unarmed combat should be a tradition amongst men but meh, I'm born and raised in Australia... and everyone is so "civilised"
> 
> But whatever, cultural relativism and all that, besides I'm not Anglo-Saxon by race hence I have no right to dictate upon their culture here in Australia. Still, there have been similarities in my youth, mates fought and bought each other drinks, we didn't care if we ended up in hospital, this sh-t made us mates. WTF happened to that in Sydney? Fk I swear I hate this city like the plague


You Aussies are well known as fighting maniacs. Look at Russel Crowe...Take a poke at anything that moves in 'fun'.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thound said:


> I have killed many pigs with my bow. If you use good sharp broadheads and hit them in the lung or heart they will be down in less than 15 seconds usally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this is how i would like to kill pigs. stalking them through the bush is fun and all...but this is insane (and crazy fun according to a couple of friends who went last year). got a trip planned for the end of this year.

Death from Above: Helicopter Hog Hunting in Texas- Petersen's Hunting


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Some things I want to learn:
> 
> ~Better communication
> ~Leadership skills
> ...


I am currently reading Modern Bushido ( Leading a Life of Excellence ) by Bohdi Sanders. It is about being a better man. I have no doubt that it would work fine for women as well.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'm learning how to use tools. I fixed my own bike last month. Had to get a facebook friend on video chat and showed him DH's tool bench. He told me which ones to use and how to do it. I did it!!!
> 
> Now I want to patch a hole in the drywall.
> 
> I got my boater's license last summer, need to practice more this year though. Will learn to drive a boat and operate the outboard


Always was into having some noce tools. My garage is a monument to this. My wife are big on working projects together. Over the years she has gained the confidence to tackle things she depended on me to do.
So it is actually common for me to buy my wife interesting tools for what she likes to do. 

That said, I have had to intervene and insist on some limits.

1) If someone is going to have a major scar or lose a finger it better be me and NOT my wife. Double standard. Ah. You bet. So no chainsaws and such.

2) After she hit herself in the head with a hammer ... yes she was on a ladder ... and I we took her to the emergency room, I have insisted she back off some. Why? Not just in hurting herself but because when you take your wife into the emergency room you get treated like a wife beater. Sorry I am not going to put up with that. I get why that is done but no thanks. This also happened when my wife had a seizure from a car accident and fell in our bathroom. The assumption is that I hurt her. Sigh. Anyway, I insist that I take the big physical risks.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Any drag racers in the crowd?


I used to.

Long time ago I had dropped a Chevelle 396 into my 1971 Camaro.

12.5:1 pistons. The highest lift cam one could use with hydraulic lifters. Dual Carter 600 cfm carbs.

In more recent years I put a Vortech on my 1997 Cobra Mustang. 10 psi. Koni Yellows. And so on.
The engine was too exotic for me to rebuild but I had it rebuilt.

I used to love top work on cars. Not so much any more. My Roush Mustang GT is stock.

I love driving with the wondows down just to hear the engine.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I think I want to shoot stuff.
> 
> Not living stuff, y'know like targets and stuff.


I am for shooting at targets or someone breaking into my house. Not into hunting. I get it, but just not for me.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> I got dragged out of my car on a bar parking lot one night by a group of young gentlemen who wanted my car, my paycheck, and my wife, in no particular order...
> 
> I was just sliding in the door when one chap grabbed my arm and said "Come outa there, we're going to kick your a$$"....As he pulled me out of the car, I pulled a long barreled revolver out of my waistband... As I turned to face him, I stuck the hogleg into his midsection, and thumbed back the hammer....
> 
> ...


I think you showed great restraint. A group of guys pulls me out of my car and I am with my wife, I would shoot first and let God sort it out. I would not take any chances with my wife.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Back in the day, and I mean way back I worked at McDonnell Douglas in St Louis...One of my projects was building the basic weldment for the bore sight on the Phantom F4 E+...20mm nose mounted gatling gun..Looked like a rack of moose antlers...


I was an AQ started woking with Phantoms and then we transitioned to F-14s.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Thound said:


> I kinda want to take up boxing, but I'm 51.


I will be 58 on Saturday. Could take up martial arts.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My manly list included:
Learn to fly (I did)
Learn to build an airpane. (I did. Built two.)
Learn to land an airplane ANYWHERE. (I did)
Work as a civilian contractor for scary 3 letter government agencies. (used to do that)
Get a CCW permit (I did)
Smoke a pipe. (I do)
Play golf (I don' t do this very well)


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

My manly list:

Wiggle my ears (I do)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

JCD said:


> You Aussies are well known as fighting maniacs. Look at Russel Crowe...Take a poke at anything that moves in 'fun'.


It's not true most of the time, we do have an aspect of our culture related to mateship which pretty much we can beat the hell outta each other yet not take it personally however. Well, amongst some circles anyway, most Australians are very civilised, peace-loving, simple happy party folk.


----------



## BaxJanson (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's see...

Carpentry
Welding
Hitting a low E solid (gotta love being a bass.)
Shave with a straight razor
Grilling
Calligraphy (I know, but it's the zen thing again)
Shooting a bow
Learning to swordfight
A firm handshake
Carry a handkerchief, a watch, and a pocketknife

Not much on guns, myself - although I wouldn't mind learning more - but give me a knife anyday


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's my list.

1] Hunt..........Done this many times
2]Handle Firearms.......Done
3]Scuba Dive.............Presently my hobby!
4]Survival Camps........Done many times
5]Sky Dive.................Never done it.
6]Operate an overhead crane [ like the ones that load 40' containers onto ships ]or boom crane.....Never done it.
7]Explore deep, underground cave systems....Never done it.
8]Go on a safari on the Serengeti .........Never done it


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> I think you showed great restraint. A group of guys pulls me out of my car and I am with my wife, I would shoot first and let God sort it out. I would not take any chances with my wife.


:iagree:

This is something I have learned in dealing with these type of situations.
Whenever someone starts showing unreasonable levels aggression ,
Always respond, not in like manner but at a higher level of controlled [ sometimes physical ] aggression.
It takes them by surprise and stops them dead in their tracks.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Would like to learn MMA fighting.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

CM, yeah scuba diving is on the little bucket list i carry in my wallet. 
Actually its get scuba certified because when i was in college i worked at a place here close me that offered dives in one of our spring fed rivers. The divers would always get wasted on friday leaving no one to take the payin customers out on saturday morning. So i did that. It was great an since then i have always had this strange fascination with being able to breathe under water. 
So thats DEFINITELY something i will do. 
Whats a survival camp? Interesting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

naga75 said:


> CM, yeah scuba diving is on the little bucket list i carry in my wallet.
> Actually its get scuba certified because when i was in college i worked at a place here close me that offered dives in one of our spring fed rivers. The divers would always get wasted on friday leaving no one to take the payin customers out on saturday morning. So i did that. It was great an since then i have always had this strange fascination with being able to breathe under water.
> So thats DEFINITELY something i will do.
> Whats a survival camp? Interesting...


Yes, scuba diving especially among coral reefs is adventurous and exhilarating at the same time.
Corals are like a different world underwater.

Survival Camping is like going into the forset, woods, jungle like what we have down here with only the bare necessities.
Guns, Knives, First Aid , a few staples and backpack.

We hunt for our food and explore the jungle over a period of about seven days. We meet with people who live in the jungle like remote communes [ lol, many of them were actually cults ], other hunters,marijuana planters, etc.

Its nice , because time is not really important in the jungle, survival , and safety is the main concern. sometimes we may hike to a remote beach , take a both , fish , cook and then make a fire and tell jokes ,discuss life etc.

We all belonged to a search and rescue team,it helped us bond together and it was mentally tough .. 
Sometimes we had to face pouring rain for hours, and then sweltering heat..
But it was fun.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dude that is absolutely fkn awesome. I would LOVE to do that. 
I used to be a big big minimalist backpacker before my life changed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kill that f^cking White Whale.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

naga75 said:


> Dude that is absolutely fkn awesome. I would LOVE to do that.
> I used to be a big big minimalist backpacker before my life changed


Yes,
The minimalist thing is what its all about in survival camping.Glad to know that you have done it too ha ha , so I'm not the only one on this thread!

What do you mean by " before my life changed?"
Marital issues or something else?
If its marital, no need to go into details..lol.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol no just responsibility and children, my man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

naga75 said:


> Lol no just responsibility and children, my man.


Cool.
Life's like that.
Quite understandable.
But whenever you get the chance, rent some scuba gear, get a partner and explore the corals!


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have to get certified before i can rent gear. But like i said, i need to knock that out its on the list close to the top
Where do you live again?
I spent a bit of time in costa rica on the caribbean side. 
Both sides actually then on down to sud america
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

naga75 said:


> I have to get certified before i can rent gear. But like i said, i need to knock that out its on the list close to the top
> Where do you live again?
> I spent a bit of time in costa rica on the caribbean side.
> Both sides actually then on down to sud america
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Costa Rica has some nice eco touring stufff, hiking trails, waterfalls , rappelling and so on.
Nice place!
Costa Rica also has nice diving sites, coral reefs and so on.But I've never dived there.
However along the gulf of Mexico, and off the coastline of Cozumel itself, is the bomb! Some of the best corals and shipwrecks are in that region.
Turks & Caicos is good too. I want to go there later this year or next year.

I live in Trinidad & Tobago, just six miles off the coast of Venezuela. The very last two islands in the Caribbean archipelago. Trinidad is more inductrialized [ Gs & Oil], but Tobago is the vacation hotspot. Lots of eco stuff there too. Big game fishing etc. The diving is excellent.I learned to dive across there.
But some diving spots can be challenging. 
Here's a clip of the diving off an area in Tobago called 
" Manta Ray Bay ",, lots of huge mantas there!

Manta Lodge, Tobago Dive Experience.

Here's a clip of some manta rays off Tobago.

Manta Rays,Tobago

These creatures intrigue me, huge fish, graceful but kinda scary, lol... I seen quite a few , but I don't trust them...Ha ha!

Sometimes in rough seas, I've seen them break out of the water and fly for a second or two and then splash back into the water. Really awesome!

Hope you achieve your bucket list wish of diving in some of the best dives in the world!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

There were a few things on the list I didn't see so...

- wath lifetime and reality TV with wife a lot.
- make sure house is clean once done with yard work.
- paint her toenails for her.
- spoon and cuddle every night.

Well that's the short list.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

BaxJanson said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Carpentry
> Welding
> ...


I like steel. Have a collectioin of Gerber pocket knives. I think the Gerber Silver Knight is the best every day carry pocket knife ever made....Have half a dozen or so..I also use a straight razor on occasion...Found one in my dads stuff, and just had to put an edge on it and give it a try. I have a collection of knife sharpening stones, including some old straight razor hones. Nothing like them for putting a razor edge on the kitchen knives...

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

sandc said:


> Would like to learn MMA fighting.


No way....I don't like having to soak my eyes open in the morning unless absolutely necessary....Even though I have boxed a bit my eyebrows are almost intact, just one slight gap....Never cut too bad.

The woodchuck


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Just remembered this website. Has a lot of good stuff on it. Especially if you like a good sandwich.

The Art of Manliness | Men’s Interests and Lifestyle


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> THIS:
> 
> Height of courage - men working on a sky-high tower (1,768 feet) - YouTube


I like the one comment on there, "you'd have thought that his wrecking-ball sized testicles﻿ would weigh him down."

Gave me butterflies just watching it. And I thought I was pretty daring.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> I like the one comment on there, "you'd have thought that his wrecking-ball sized testicles﻿ would weigh him down."
> 
> Gave me butterflies just watching it. And I thought I was pretty daring.


They kept saying that was his toolbag. :lol:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

sandc said:


> Just remembered this website. Has a lot of good stuff on it. Especially if you like a good sandwich.
> 
> The Art of Manliness | Men’s Interests and Lifestyle


One of my favourite websites.
Although a bit controversial at times , but good stuff.
Interesting reading.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> One of my favourite websites.
> Although a bit controversial at times , but good stuff.
> Interesting reading.


It's a little controversial these days to advocate masculinity anyway so...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

sandc said:


> It's a little controversial these days to advocate masculinity anyway so...


:lol:

Nice one brother!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Grizzly Bear Jousting.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RandomDude*
> THIS:
> 
> Height of courage - men working on a sky-high tower (1,768 feet) - YouTube


i have exhausted my store of curse words just watching that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ I'm still finding time to put aside for the tower training course I'm planning so I can learn how to do it - but I'll have to fly to Brisbane for that (only real tower) and I want to make the most of the trip and hoping to bring my daughter along for a holiday 

Would be great fun!


----------

